# Why is weed commonly a trigger?



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

Hey guys! I’ve done my fair share of research on what triggers DPDR and the stages of stress and trauma in humans, but one thing I haven’t been able to rule out is why it is that weed is commonly a trigger for DPDR? Weed wasn’t the sole reason my DR became chronic but I do remember the last time I smoked it worsened my state significantly. So if any of you have any background knowledge I’d appreciate the help!


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

Pretty much everything that has been stated on the subject is pure conjecture, unfortunately.


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

Chip1021 said:


> Pretty much everything that has been stated on the subject is pure conjecture, unfortunately.


I thought so. I haven't found anything on the web that can elaborate


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Weed makes you feel like things aren't real, it's like a chemical dissociation. It's a state that a lot of smokers are actively pursuing, but it can make you question things in a way that you might not have before and maybe if you have existing personality traits or issues - perhaps you are already sensitive, introvert or prone to anxiety - you may start to become afraid of those thoughts, feel a loss of control and start to panic, and this in itself can be like a mini-trauma. It doesn't matter to your subconscious if it was objectively real or not, but if you were scared by the experience then you were affected by it. A state of shock can follow. Many people just brush it off and so it doesn't affect them, but some get caught in a classic anxiety loop, where they continue to keep questioning things like perception and reality - which are classic stoner thoughts if you think about it!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Because THC is a seriously strong mood altering chemical....And usually it elevates the mood you are already in...So if your giggly you laugh more / If your anxious you panic more / If your depressed you will feel sadder...

Naturally anxious people like us should NOT be using illegal mood altering chemicals like weed....Well to be honest nobody should...

Oh and the crap chemists put in weed nowadays to make it stronger and more addictive just makes the dangers from it even worse...

I seriously doubt Bob Marley was smoking Skunk back in the day....Lethal stuff...

Stay away is my advice....


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

I think theres a few reasons for this, at least from my experiance, i found that it slowed my mind down and i could feel the difference in my consciousness. I didnt like the feeling of not being in control and not feeling as connected to everything as i should. With the thoughts no longer feeling like they are in your control, itll make you question things deeper. It made me question whether i was ever in control to begin with (which tbh, we actually arnt but thats a different topic). From there, all kinds of delusional thinking will happen and your sense of control, yourself and/or your environment become altered. Some people seek a feeling of being detatched from reality or for things to not seem like their problem and i guess thats why they use it. I personally cant stand it. I like being in reality. And my advice is to stay faaar away if your someone with anxiety or pre existing dp or dr cause it amplifies everything. I only had good experiances with the stuff in very small hits and only when i was in a good state of mind prior. But even being in a good state of mind, i get easily paranoid so i guess its just not for me or anyone like me.


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

Emptyflask said:


> I think theres a few reasons for this, at least from my experiance, i found that it slowed my mind down and i could feel the difference in my consciousness. I didnt like the feeling of not being in control and not feeling as connected to everything as i should. With the thoughts no longer feeling like they are in your control, itll make you question things deeper. It made me question whether i was ever in control to begin with (which tbh, we actually arnt but thats a different topic). From there, all kinds of delusional thinking will happen and your sense of control, yourself and/or your environment become altered. Some people seek a feeling of being detatched from reality or for things to not seem like their problem and i guess thats why they use it. I personally cant stand it. I like being in reality. And my advice is to stay faaar away if your someone with anxiety or pre existing dp or dr cause it amplifies everything. I only had good experiances with the stuff in very small hits and only when i was in a good state of mind prior. But even being in a good state of mind, i get easily paranoid so i guess its just not for me or anyone like me.


Makes total sense. I never had not one good experience since the first time I tried it as a kid but the thing about weed is that everyone thinks it's the solution to anything and everything and that it can't bring any harm so people are easily influenced. I wanted so desperately to like it because I didn't wanna cave into any other hardcore drugs at the time (fail) and instead it just made matters worse. I wish I would've known what I know now about how my brain works and that weed is NOT for everyone.


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

Phantasm said:


> Weed makes you feel like things aren't real, it's like a chemical dissociation. It's a state that a lot of smokers are actively pursuing, but it can make you question things in a way that you might not have before and maybe if you have existing personality traits or issues - perhaps you are already sensitive, introvert or prone to anxiety - you may start to become afraid of those thoughts, feel a loss of control and start to panic, and this in itself can be like a mini-trauma. It doesn't matter to your subconscious if it was objectively real or not, but if you were scared by the experience then you were affected by it. A state of shock can follow. Many people just brush it off and so it doesn't affect them, but some get caught in a classic anxiety loop, where they continue to keep questioning things like perception and reality - which are classic stoner thoughts if you think about it!


Crazy to think that it's a state of mind people actually seek out to experience while others can end up traumatized by the effects it's exactly how you stated that people get caught in pretty much an anxiety loop. I've met tons of people that have had similar bad experiences when they're high BUT eventually they're back to normal. It wasn't till I joined this site that I met more people that also never really managed to get out of that loop


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> Because THC is a seriously strong mood altering chemical....And usually it elevates the mood you are already in...So if your giggly you laugh more / If your anxious you panic more / If your depressed you will feel sadder...
> 
> Naturally anxious people like us should NOT be using illegal mood altering chemicals like weed....Well to be honest nobody should...
> 
> ...


Well some anxious people actually find that weed is helpful so I think it boils down to something in the brain of people predisposed to DPDR that's more complex


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Chemicals in weed (THC) imitate neurotransmitters. They cross the blood brain barrier and interfere with the electrochemical messaging system in the brain. It is sort of like throwing sand into your machinery.

Sensory input is routed to the temporal lobe for processing. Researchers agree that if you have a soul, it resides in your temporal lobe. Also, the temporal lobe is "exquisitely prone to insult".

Ingesting psychoactive drugs is sort of like tossing your mind into the air, and expecting it to land in better shape than when you tossed it. The law of entropy suggests that is unlikely.

All the kings horses, and all the king's men, are still trying to put Humpty Dumpty back together again. All Humpty did was fall off a wall. There is no opposite force in the universe that can have him fall back to

his perch, and be in one piece again. I personally believe the brain attempts to adapt to the extremes of a bad trip.

In doing so, it leaves normal behind. A bad trip could involve gene switching. It is a known scientific fact that psychological stressors can induce genes to switch on or off.

This switching can cause permanent changes in brain chemistry and brain processes and functions. The bottom line is that the brain is too sensitive and complex for individual's to

experiment with psychoactive drugs. .But, a lot of us have already figured that out.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

forestx5 said:


> Chemicals in weed (THC) imitate neurotransmitters. They cross the blood brain barrier and interfere with the electrochemical messaging system in the brain. It is sort of like throwing sand into your machinery.
> 
> Sensory input is routed to the temporal lobe for processing. Researchers agree that if you have a soul, it resides in your temporal lobe. Also, the temporal lobe is "exquisitely prone to insult".
> 
> ...


Very interesting observations....I tend to agree with all of this........Leads me back to my theory that DP is a chemical imbalance at heart...Which chemicals I cannot say......I mean think about it....Literally in an instant flick of a switch alot of people on here have had their whole perception of reality altered whilst high on marijuana....And they will all say they never expected it and were basically fine up until that moment.....And people think weed isnt dangerous....I firmly believe the chemicals in the weed i smoked that fateful night all those years ago did irrepareable damage to my brain chemistry.......

I took (illegal) drugs to get out of reality.....And now I take (prescribed) drugs to keep me in reality.....The Irony......Its actually very very sad...


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

See what I mean? Several explanations presented, some of them mutually contradictory, none of them verified empirically. Pick the explanation that you like the best.. From a practical perspective, what does it matter anyway? You know weed doesn't make you feel wonderful like it does for others, so just don't use it then.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I guess I should add that it is understood that those of us who have had tragic consequences from initial cannabis intoxication are a small subset of those who have experienced cannabis intoxication. I think I read once where some 30% of cannabis

smokers have had anxiety reactions, but I believe those experiences were transient and relatively mild compared to those of us who went to hell in a hand basket. None the less, we should be part of the larger cannabis discussion. I have no problem

with the legalization of cannabis. I have friends and relatives who operate much better after a few joints, than they do after a 6 pack of beer. I certainly don't think they deserve to be incarcerated for smoking a damn weed.

I view it as I do the peanut allergy. Some enjoy a nice peanut butter sandwich, and for others it is fatal. Why can't cannabis operate in a similar fashion?

No doubt, many unsuspecting young people will discover they were prone to dp/dr after the fact of smoking cannabis as it becomes legalized in many countries and US states.

I feel sorry for them already. They will become grist for the psychoanalysis mill. Many will live day to day, in hopes of a breakthrough in understanding, , as I did for 40 years.

I didn't acquire this illness because I deserved it, or because I was a bad person. No one deserves to have his existence altered in this manner. It is a living nightmare.


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

forestx5 said:


> I guess I should add that it is understood that those of us who have had tragic consequences from initial cannabis intoxication are a small subset of those who have experienced cannabis intoxication. I think I read once where some 30% of cannabis
> 
> smokers have had anxiety reactions, but I believe those experiences were transient and relatively mild compared to those of us who went to hell in a hand basket. None the less, we should be part of the larger cannabis discussion. I have no problem
> 
> ...


Funny you mention the peanut allergy. I use that in my conversations with people about my experience of weed compared to them, as well as to come to the same conclusion as you do about legalization.


----------



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

My experience with weed causing dpdr is a bit different than others on this forum, although I will say I am 100% confident it was caused by weed at this point. Rather than smoking once and having a grand panic attack that trapped me in this state, I started smoking when I was 16, and began to smoke almost every day by the time I was 17. Eventually I started to feel high even when I didn't smoke. I continued to smoke, and the feeling got worse. I thought that it was just how "being a stoner" felt, and that if I stopped it would go away. I had a panic attack in class one day where I felt like I had blacked out for a second so I freaked out and left the room. That was the first time I honestly thought I was going to die. I wasn't high but I may has well have been. I pinpoint that as the day my true dpdr started, as it wasnt really causing me distress or anxiety until then. I have had it for 7 years. For me, I could literally feel weed changing the chemistry of my brain at a young age. I was naive and thought it would reverse itself. It never did.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

luluinthefog said:


> My experience with weed causing dpdr is a bit different than others on this forum, although I will say I am 100% confident it was caused by weed at this point. Rather than smoking once and having a grand panic attack that trapped me in this state, I started smoking when I was 16, and began to smoke almost every day by the time I was 17. Eventually I started to feel high even when I didn't smoke. I continued to smoke, and the feeling got worse. I thought that it was just how "being a stoner" felt, and that if I stopped it would go away. I had a panic attack in class one day where I felt like I had blacked out for a second so I freaked out and left the room. That was the first time I honestly thought I was going to die. I wasn't high but I may has well have been. I pinpoint that as the day my true dpdr started, as it wasnt really causing me distress or anxiety until then. I have had it for 7 years. For me, I could literally feel weed changing the chemistry of my brain at a young age. I was naive and thought it would reverse itself. It never did.


I can so identify with this (Especially the part about feeling high even when you didnt smoke) I was a regular weed smoker at one stage too and in the end it culminated in a huge crash one night......For the last year of my smoking career I felt stoned constantly and often couldnt tell the difference between normal and high....In a funny way I ended up being confused as to which was the right way to feel (High or Normal / I kinda couldnt tell the difference).....Does this sound familiar to all us DPers on here?.....Go figure!!!!


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> Chemicals in weed (THC) imitate neurotransmitters. They cross the blood brain barrier and interfere with the electrochemical messaging system in the brain. It is sort of like throwing sand into your machinery.
> Sensory input is routed to the temporal lobe for processing. Researchers agree that if you have a soul, it resides in your temporal lobe. Also, the temporal lobe is "exquisitely prone to insult".
> Ingesting psychoactive drugs is sort of like tossing your mind into the air, and expecting it to land in better shape than when you tossed it. The law of entropy suggests that is unlikely.
> All the kings horses, and all the king's men, are still trying to put Humpty Dumpty back together again. All Humpty did was fall off a wall. There is no opposite force in the universe that can have him fall back to
> ...


Well said. Thank you for this explanation!!


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

forestx5 said:


> I guess I should add that it is understood that those of us who have had tragic consequences from initial cannabis intoxication are a small subset of those who have experienced cannabis intoxication. I think I read once where some 30% of cannabis
> smokers have had anxiety reactions, but I believe those experiences were transient and relatively mild compared to those of us who went to hell in a hand basket. None the less, we should be part of the larger cannabis discussion. I have no problem
> with the legalization of cannabis. I have friends and relatives who operate much better after a few joints, than they do after a 6 pack of beer. I certainly don't think they deserve to be incarcerated for smoking a damn weed.
> I view it as I do the peanut allergy. Some enjoy a nice peanut butter sandwich, and for others it is fatal. Why can't cannabis operate in a similar fashion?
> ...


The peanut allergy analogy is really spot on. I didn't realize how much sense it makes that as we have cannabis being legalized in more and more places worldwide that it's even more crucial now to inform people on the possible permanent side effects of weed involving DPDR. Geez, none of us deserve to be in the position we are now whether it was a result of smoking weed, any other drug or alcohol abuse, or trauma. I wish there was more light shed on this topic beforehand. Could've spared many of us a lot of suffering.


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

luluinthefog said:


> My experience with weed causing dpdr is a bit different than others on this forum, although I will say I am 100% confident it was caused by weed at this point. Rather than smoking once and having a grand panic attack that trapped me in this state, I started smoking when I was 16, and began to smoke almost every day by the time I was 17. Eventually I started to feel high even when I didn't smoke. I continued to smoke, and the feeling got worse. I thought that it was just how "being a stoner" felt, and that if I stopped it would go away. I had a panic attack in class one day where I felt like I had blacked out for a second so I freaked out and left the room. That was the first time I honestly thought I was going to die. I wasn't high but I may has well have been. I pinpoint that as the day my true dpdr started, as it wasnt really causing me distress or anxiety until then. I have had it for 7 years. For me, I could literally feel weed changing the chemistry of my brain at a young age. I was naive and thought it would reverse itself. It never did.


I can relate to this! My DR was triggered by trauma/stress and alcohol/other drug abuse but after years of only socially smoking once in a blue moon, I remember smoking a few months after the onset of my disorder and let me just say...I've made some pretty POOR choices in my life but that's definitely among one of the worst. I completely worsened my condition and since then it just seems like every month or so I'm going in a downward spiral. Funny because whenever I try to explain to someone what my DR is like I always reference being super, uncomfortably stoned to where you can hardly function-only 25/8.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

There is another thing I picked up from the stories of others, specifically those who had a trauma on cannabis, but woke up feeling OK. Then, after a few days, they went into chronic dp/dr. How might this work?

I had a friend who was seriously burned when his apartment exploded due to a gas leak. He was burned over 80% of his body. I saw him in the hospital and gave him encouragement. He was in good spirits and

he looked good. That afternoon, I played racquetball with a medical student friend. I mentioned my burned friend. When I told him he suffered 80% burns but looked good, he told me "he won't make it".

I was shocked and I asked why not. He reminded me that skin was an organ, and a number of things it accomplished had reserves for a few days. When those reserves are depleted, the patient goes down quickly

And my friend passed away in those few days. Back to the idea of gene switching. If you have a trauma that induces a gene switch, the protean made by that gene may be sufficient to facilitate a process for a few more days.

When it is depleted, it's over. Anyway, that's what I think might be happening to those who crash a few days after the trauma. And let's not forget that the body does some stupid things in a crisis. When a plaque on

an artery wall ruptures, your body sends the clotting team to the site of the rupture. In patching up the artery wall, they block the artery and give you a heart attack. When you are in dire psychic distress due to a bad trip,

there is no telling what stupid measures your brain takes to try to resolve the crisis.


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Weed is in a way a dissociative drug, so being a trigger for dp/dr makes sense. Personally, I find anything that targets dopamine or makes me high or even semi high, to be extremely bad for my dp. I just enter a different state of zombie like consciousness.

Maybe we just have sensitive brains


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Illicit Drug use reduces natural "Dopamine" levels....This is the reward chemical...

Ever wonder why when your DPed you feel like everything is pointless and "flat" ???????????

It aint a coincidence IMHO.................

I have long suspected low natural Dopamine levels to be at the heart of this condition....But I have no way to prove this theory....


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

bintuae said:


> Weed is in a way a dissociative drug, so being a trigger for dp/dr makes sense. Personally, I find anything that targets dopamine or makes me high or even semi high, to be extremely bad for my dp. I just enter a different state of zombie like consciousness.
> 
> Maybe we just have sensitive brains


Definitely. Ever since my DR worsened it became enough incentive for me to quit using drugs. Now I'm one year clean and that's probably the only good thing that's come out of my disorder. Not sure where I'd be if I were still using.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

To me skunk is the issue and the high thc to cbd ratio. Thc has an opposite effect in the brain than cbd and cbd actually protects the brain from its harmful effects. If I remember correct thc disrupts the posterior cingulate cortex

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/31013455&ved=2ahUKEwjuhcTX7aPkAhXUXRUIHeRACpYQFjABegQICBAC&usg=AOvVaw2ZE-oiy-dlyglTeMO51_vG

This study shows cbd reduces the effects on the default mode network. I would say that the attentional networks are disrupted to cause dissociation which is doubled in people with an already anxious mindset/attention. I have always remembered scanning my environment for dangers. People I might bump into, listening for people talking about me over the room when talking to someone else. Even looking for cars of people I know or imagining people saying this or that and what I would say.

I am trying to become more aware of this and relax my focus and let my mind wander rather than become fixed on these thoughts or scanning my environment. I am trying open non directive meditation which is basically doing nothing and letting attention wander about and do what it wants workout putting effort into my focus being here or there... when I first smoked weed (skunk really as hash didn't have the effect) it would make me zone out and dissociate. This became more prolonged and worse as I smoked more but it also detached me from my anxiety.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Broken said:


> To me skunk is the issue and the high thc to cbd ratio. Thc has an opposite effect in the brain than cbd and cbd actually protects the brain from its harmful effects. If I remember correct thc disrupts the posterior cingulate cortex
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/31013455&ved=2ahUKEwjuhcTX7aPkAhXUXRUIHeRACpYQFjABegQICBAC&usg=AOvVaw2ZE-oiy-dlyglTeMO51_vG
> 
> ...


There was a documentary on the BBC last night which came to the same conclusion. The higher the THC to CBD ratio the more paranoia and psychosis type symptoms the presenter exhibited in a double blind experiment which I believe was part of a wider study. The lower the THC to CBD level the more relaxed he was. THC was shown to impair mental function while CBD did not, and It talked about how almost all street cannabis now has a very high THC to CBD ratio.


----------



## swe1995 (Aug 31, 2014)

My first episode of Depersonalisation happened in year 2010. It was triggered by smoking Spice at an early age, anyways, I suffered from the feeling of unreality, that nothing was real for a couple of years afterwards. But it slowly diminished and I became symptom free, I don't really know how it happened, I just focused on different things than analyzing my anxiety and the sensations of unreality, and focusing more on exercising, doing things which I enjoy.

Other mental health problems started surfacing but the sensation of unreality didn't bother me anymore.

I recommend Buddhism and meditation, Buddhism teaches non-self, that we're not really a independent Self.

I figure that if that's true, which I think. Then the Western concept of being an Ego is false, having a self.

The sensation of having a self might be interrupted because of stress, weed or whatever. And when the sensation of having a Self is interrupted, you're actually more closer to reality and not having an identity based on an illusion.

What i'm trying to say is that depersonalisation might not be a real disease, it's a condition with symptoms, and if you create your own suffering because of those symptoms because you want them to go away, you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Cancermoon (May 27, 2019)

swe1995 said:


> My first episode of Depersonalisation happened in year 2010. It was triggered by smoking Spice at an early age, anyways, I suffered from the feeling of unreality, that nothing was real for a couple of years afterwards. But it slowly diminished and I became symptom free, I don't really know how it happened, I just focused on different things than analyzing my anxiety and the sensations of unreality, and focusing more on exercising, doing things which I enjoy.
> Other mental health problems started surfacing but the sensation of unreality didn't bother me anymore.
> 
> I recommend Buddhism and meditation, Buddhism teaches non-self, that we're not really a independent Self.
> ...


Agreed. I think it gets easier the more you learn about DPDR and what caused it for you. It's a condition based on high levels of stress and by focusing all your attention on it you're literally just..giving yourself more stress! So you're prolonging symptoms.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Phantasm said:


> There was a documentary on the BBC last night which came to the same conclusion. The higher the THC to CBD ratio the more paranoia and psychosis type symptoms the presenter exhibited in a double blind experiment which I believe was part of a wider study. The lower the THC to CBD level the more relaxed he was. THC was shown to impair mental function while CBD did not, and It talked about how almost all street cannabis now has a very high THC to CBD ratio.


Wow happen to remember the name of the documentary by any chance? I find it very interesting and despite weed causing my issues, this is exactly why I am pro legalisation. People are going to try weed whatever the risk, but this seems to definitely lower that risk from whatever I have read on the subject


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Broken said:


> Wow happen to remember the name of the documentary by any chance? I find it very interesting and despite weed causing my issues, this is exactly why I am pro legalisation. People are going to try weed whatever the risk, but this seems to definitely lower that risk from whatever I have read on the subject


It was Horizon. Cannabis: Miracle Medicine or Dangerous Drug? Looks like it's still available on iPlayer:

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0007zly/horizon-2019-6-cannabis-miracle-medicine-or-dangerous-drug


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

I smoked weed in my teens to twenties and I thought that weed is just dissociative. I smoked again this summer (15 years later) and it was like I woke up. It made me clear and I could see how I had distance me from myself, my friends and the world. How I had built up a defense and I was just trapped inside my mind as an onlooker. It made me see how dissociative I have been. Wouldn't recommend anyone doing it hoping for the same results I had thou.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

yuri said:


> I smoked weed in my teens to twenties and I thought that weed is just dissociative. I smoked again this summer (15 years later) and it was like I woke up. It made me clear and I could see how I had distance me from myself, my friends and the world. How I had built up a defense and I was just trapped inside my mind as an onlooker. It made me see how dissociative I have been. Wouldn't recommend anyone doing it hoping for the same results I had thou.


All you did was reignite your addiction....Please dont advise people with Depersonalization to smoke weed...Thats very dangerous advice...

If you want to do that im sure "www. weedlovers . com" would be a more appropriate forum for you to be a member of.........


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> All you did was reignite your addiction....Please dont advise people with Depersonalization to smoke weed...Thats very dangerous advice...
> 
> If you want to do that im sure "www. weedlovers . com" would be a more appropriate forum for you to be a member of.........


You should read the whole post before you answer. My last sentence "Wouldn't recommend anyone doing it hoping for the same results I had thou." I don't give advice I talk about my own experience to help myself grow. If you like to give me advice about if I should be ore not be on this site you should try to be an admin on this site. Until then, ignore my posts.

Edit. Yes I got angry by your post. You know that every persons way to recovery is personal? And if something doesn't fit your view of recovery doesn't mean that it is wrong. And telling anyone to get of the site, that is dangerous advice. I haven't got an outlet to speak about these things. My life is more ore less isolation. It was a big step just register here but I did it because I know I have to learn to open up. You probably going to read more things that doesn't fit your world view here. Be respectful. Your post really struck a nerve with me. Telling me to get out, but in other words.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Where said:


> Weed can be introspective in a useful way. It can also trigger DP and psychosis. It's a mixed bag.


Its dangerous!!! And for DP sufferers its even more dangerous...Anybody who smokes weed while anxious or DPed is playing a serious game of Russian Roulette..

Weed is not harmless or usefull as alot of people would have you believe...Its a strong psychdelic, mind chemistry altering and mood altering substance that can cause absolutely horrendous damage to a persons brain...

There may be the odd member on here who can smoke DP while DPed and thats ok for them.....BUT!!! ...Thousands of members on here will say the same thing as me when it comes to ANY illicit drug....Stay way!!! or you just might regret it in the long term...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

yuri said:


> You should read the whole post before you answer. My last sentence "Wouldn't recommend anyone doing it hoping for the same results I had thou." I don't give advice I talk about my own experience to help myself grow. If you like to give me advice about if I should be ore not be on this site you should try to be an admin on this site. Until then, ignore my posts.
> 
> Edit. Yes I got angry by your post. You know that every persons way to recovery is personal? And if something doesn't fit your view of recovery doesn't mean that it is wrong. And telling anyone to get of the site, that is dangerous advice. I haven't got an outlet to speak about these things. My life is more ore less isolation. It was a big step just register here but I did it because I know I have to learn to open up. You probably going to read more things that doesn't fit your world view here. Be respectful. Your post really struck a nerve with me. Telling me to get out, but in other words.


I didnt tell you to get off the site....I suggested you also join a weed smokers promotion forum....Promoting weed is just not acceptable on this forum as a means of recovery simply because it has made thousands of us very ill mentally in the first place....

I apologise if I made you angry or upset you and if weed calms you down thats fine and im glad it works for you...BUT for nearly everybody else on here its a very very dangerous thing...

I sincerely apologise for upsetting you...That was not my intention...


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

eddy1886 said:


> I didnt tell you to get off the site....I suggested you also join a weed smokers promotion forum....Promoting weed is just not acceptable on this forum as a means of recovery simply because it has made thousands of us very ill mentally in the first place....
> 
> I apologise if I made you angry or upset you and if weed calms you down thats fine and im glad it works for you...BUT for nearly everybody else on here its a very very dangerous thing...
> 
> I sincerely apologise for upsetting you...That was not my intention...


I don't promote it. I just wrote my experience. You want me not to write what I experience? "Not accepted"? Are somethings taboo to write here? You know a person in here stated the Lyrica made them better. Lyrica is was caused me to be on this page, I truly hate that medicine. I didn't tell that person to go to some stoonerforum for people who takes Lyrica I just stated what happened to me. You shouldn't let your past experience color how you see others ore how you respond to them. If someone asks a question on this forum I'm going to tell them my experience, that is what they are asking for. I have on both my posts about my experiences stated that I don't recommend others doing it and still you read it as promotion. You read in stuff that is not there. You read in stuff in who I am which I'm not.


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

Where said:


> I think the risks are mostly dose dependent. How often you use marijuana, and the dosages you take are very determinant factors when it comes to mental health risks. High potency marijuana is risky for your mental health, and so is using every day. That being said, light use doesn't ensure you'll have zero problems.
> 
> Pro-drug fighters of the drug culture wars try to keep this information from circulating. They pretend marijuana use has no permanent consequences. They call you a propagandist, crazy, or a loser for not promoting weed, to avoid facing facts or opinions that go against their agenda. In a portion of cases, becoming delusional or disconnected from reality is the user's goal.
> 
> However, marijuana isn't dangerous enough that adult possession for personal use should be a criminal offense. I also figure people want to buy it in bulk, so possession of large quantities shouldn't result in being treated like a dealer. Marijuana is on its way to being another legally permitted harm to the population, like tobacco and alcohol, which causes mixed feelings.


I agree pro cannabis people can be quite single minded. It is for expemple quite likely you get a psychotic episode if you have it in the family. Like many other mindaltering stuff like psychedelics ore SSRI we really don't know the extent that they effect the brain. Therfore you should be careful. I microdose on cannabis. I take a puff that is it. Try to not to do it more then a couple of days a week. Only nighttime to isolate it. The brain wants the high so you have to control that and not take more than the small dose. Like I write before I tried it again this summer after 15 years away from drugs in general. On that low does it helped me but that is defiantly not a garant that it will effect others in the same way. If you got DP from cannabis ore had really bad experiences you probably should stay away because the brain will probably respond the same way again. That is what brains are built to do against bad experiences.

I got lucky and it opened my eyes how I had locked myself away the last 20 years and how Lyrica made me DP even more.I could see that and I could feel the feelings I felt before I started to turn everything of and become sort of a robot. That experience helped me. No doubt. But in the long run? Who knows? I will evaluate in the end of this year and maybe I will say it did me more harm then good. Only time will tell.


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

I believe that it helps me because I have been pushing all my negative thoughts and emotion away from a very early age. It made my psyche become more and more stressed and filled with anxiety. I didn't had anybody I trusted to talk to. My negative emotions become just a mess of thoughts and feelings that I couldn't screen, understand ore distinguish where one emotions ore feeling started ore where one ended. I become a robot to hide my problems. Just acted like the happy guy. I smoked a lot then and it helped me relax but not open up and it made my social anxiety worse.

The last couple of years I been training on accepting my feelings, get to know them and myself and open up. That work is just like a kitty. You cant see the kitty grow because you see her every day but every day she gets a tiny, tiny bit bigger. I can look back and see I have done some drastic advances in tiny, tiny steps. I think that my work with opening up to my negative emotions and accepting them now made my experience a lot different this time with cannabis. I can feel really big emotions come up and I can feel the anxiety and fear to face them but Im just letting them come. And I can remember how it felt to be safe ore to love someone. And I can cry about what caused the negative emotions in the first place. Like really cry. I have maybe been able to do that once in 15 years. Cannabis is helping me open up to my negative emotions and this time Im not terrified of them, instead I want to get to know them. Get to know who I am under the "robot" skin.


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

This is what it says on Wikipedia:

"Some individuals experiencing depersonalisation/derealisation symptoms prior to any cannabis use have reported the effects of cannabis to calm these symptoms and make the depersonalisation/derealisation disorder more manageable with regular use."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long-term_effects_of_cannabis#Mental_health

Under "Depersonalization/derealization symptoms"

So it isn't just me. I was lucky I guess. Use your head and don't gamble. It can get a lot worse if you're not prepared to face your paranoias and fears. They can be quite intence and it seems that there aren't a great chance it will help anyway. But maybe in the future some medicine from cannabis can help those who didn't get it from that plant. That is promising.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

The medical establishment has no idea why weed causes DPDR, dark ages of neuroscience. That said there is research that shows a link between smoking weed in the teens and a higher rate of mental disorders developing, but that focussed on depression, schizophrenia, and psychosis.

I'm like others on here, i believe in legalisation and different strokes for different folks. Some seem to get on really well with it and thats fine. I was never a heavy smoker but if i could go back and change one single moment of my life, i would go back to 2005 and smack that fucking bong right out of my hand. Funny how a single moment can come to define years of torment


----------



## yuri (Sep 4, 2019)

Al_pk said:


> I'm like others on here, i believe in legalisation and different strokes for different folks. Some seem to get on really well with it and thats fine. I was never a heavy smoker but if i could go back and change one single moment of my life, i would go back to 2005 and smack that fucking bong right out of my hand. Funny how a single moment can come to define years of torment


What happened? If you want to talk about it.


----------



## Al_pk (Apr 20, 2019)

I can only assume it was skunk. It was far too strong and gave me a mind-bending panic attack, and i was DPd for the rest of the summer. My personality changed. I was once outgoing and eccentric, but afterwards i was just a mess of social anxiety, OCD compulsions and body dysmorphia, I've suffered constant anxiety since although the themes come and go. The real curse though, was opening my mind up to DPDR. I had managed to make something of my life in the meantime, i was training to be a dietitian, one week from qualifying and i had another breakdown. That was april 2018, and i am now in the worst mental condition i could imagine, agonising existential anxiety, with only modest improvements in 1.5 years. I dont know if i can ever be ok


----------



## Emptyflask (Jun 29, 2019)

Al_pk said:


> That was april 2018, and i am now in the worst mental condition i could imagine, agonising existential anxiety, with only modest improvements in 1.5 years. I dont know if i can ever be ok


Idk if thisll help but i too have suffered unimaginably bad existential anxiety/depression but its gotten a little better with time. If u ever wanna talk about it in depth with somebody, you can message me.


----------

